# Day at the Races



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We have been approached by a Producer who is trying to arrange a driving day see the details below



> We are planning to film with our client Audi at the Millbrook training ground in Bedford; and would like to invite some members of the TT owners club to come along with their cars and spend a day at the track. Haven't confirmed dates yet but a weekend this month would be ideal; we are aiming for 19th or 20th.
> 
> The idea is to feature 4 or 5 (tbc) TT owners and their cars (each a different model). We'd like to film with them and their cars outside of the track, talking about their TT, why they love it, how good a driver they think they are, etc! Then a day's training and driving at the Millbrook racetrack, with the Audi cars (equivalent of their own models). Each driver will be given a personal training session with a professional driver who will assess their driving, and then show them how they can improve in a variety of areas. It would be great to build up some camaraderie and banter between our owners and the pro. They may disagree with his assessment! It's all designed to be a fun, exciting day at the track.


Anyone interested ? Call Matt Balaam on 01752 727658


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sounds like a great day, but sadly not for me as we're away for the weekend


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

brittan said:


> ...... To that end all models must be in top condition, *within the manufacturer's warranty*, and serviced according to manufacturers recommendations.....


So, is this aimed at MKII mainly? If they have to be within manufacturers warranty then I doubt there are many late MKI's that fit into that bracket. Also, if they are getting similar cars from Audi, I wouldn't have thought Audi have many MKIs left to thrash around a track.

Obviously doesn't affect me as I can't make it anyway, just asking for other people's interest.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

brittan said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > *So, is this aimed at MKII mainly? *If they have to be within manufacturers warranty then I doubt there are many late MKI's that fit into that bracket. Also, if they are getting similar cars from Audi, I wouldn't have thought Audi have many MKIs left to thrash around a track.
> ...


Thanks for the clarification Brian, although there are a couple of points that I might point out.....Post in MK1 section - viewtopic.php?f=2&t=192089 and I can't see where it says TTS and TTRS only :?


> We would like to hear from owners of the TT coupe TTS, RS, and Roadster models


.

Completely irrelevant now and as you say, why bother promoting an obsolete model that broke the ground to make way for the far superior MK2 :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

On clarification they want 4 cars, all Mk2's, but one Coupe, one Roadster, One TTS and one TTRS.

Certainly wasn't clear at the time of posting, so apologies for any confusion.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

You are correct Brian, I was being naughty! Just messing! My previous post was only to point out to others who may not have realised it; just as your following post confirmed. Sorry if the little devil in me was a bit mischievous :wink:


----------

